# Attention armchair conductors...



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Your Fairy Godmother has just granted you one wish, i.e. to be able to conduct your favourite orchestra in a program of your choosing. You now have 60 seconds in which to decide what that will be and to let us know.

Edited...
If you want soloists and/or chorus, you can have them, just tell us who


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vienna Philharmonic. Soloists and choruses of my choosing.

Mahler Symphony No. 8


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Every single Webern piece in one concert for 8 hours with the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Beethoven 9
Brahms 1
Mozart 36


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Itullian said:


> Beethoven 9
> Brahms 1
> Mozart 36


Which orchestra?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Becca said:


> Which orchestra?


Electric Light Orchestra 

Vienna Phil.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

O.K. I'll play! 

How about...

Ives: Symphony No. 4 
Ives: Orchestral Set No. 2

Chicago SO & Chorus


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

JACE said:


> O.K. I'll play!
> 
> How about...
> 
> ...


Winning combo!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd like to do Brahms and Schumann cycles since they are my favorite symphonies.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

An all Barber program (Boston Symphony, New England Conservatory Chorus)

Overture to The School for Scandal
Symphony 1
Knoxville: Summer of 1915 (Dawn Upshaw, soloist)
***
Prayers of Kierkegaard
"Waltz" from Souvenirs


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Itullian said:


> I'd like to do Brahms and Schumann cycles since they are my favorite symphonies.


Have you watched the Berlin Phil's cycle of them both done late last summer as part of the Musikfest Berlin? They paired the Brahms & Schumann 1st symphonies in the first program, etc. over a period of 9 days.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

actually let me revise... I would to be conducting Webern while enjoying some beer. Then that will be good.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Becca said:


> Have you watched the Berlin Phil's cycle of them both done late last summer as part of the Musikfest Berlin? They paired the Brahms & Schumann 1st symphonies in the first program, etc. over a period of 9 days.


No, I didn't see those.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Interesting.

I'd conduct the LSO at Barbican Hall, maybe playing:

*Glass*: Prelude from _Akhnaten_
*Rachmaninov*: _Isle of the Dead_
*Sibelius*: Symphony No. 7

****

*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 6

For the Tchaikovsky I'd unleash the toothpick, Gergiev style. :tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd conduct the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra in the following program:

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto (Hilary Hahn as soloist)
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 "Italian"

My conducting would be Leonard Bernstein style, letting them play and using my expressions to give subtle direction.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

How about this lengthy and exorbitant program? Four composers from four different nationalities, all 20th century music, most of it out of the standard repertoire.

Mahler - Ruckert-Lieder (1902) for mezzo-soprano and orchestra (~20 min)
Stravinsky - Threni (1957) for soloists, choir, and orchestra (~30 min)

- INTERMISSION -

Takemitsu - Coral Island (1962) for soprano and orchestra (~15 min)
Ravel - Daphnis et Chloe (1912) for choir and orchestra (~55 min)

Let's have the Boston Symphony and their resident choir perform.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I will take the Berlin Philharmonic doing...

Josef Suk - Summer Tale
---
William Alwyn - Lyra Angelica with the BPO harpist
Ottorino Respighi - Metamorphoseon


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Me with the CSO:

Scriabin Symphony 2
Prokofiev Symphony 5
Scriabin Poem of Ecstasy

It will be glorious


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> Every single Webern piece in one concert for 8 hours with the Berlin Philharmonic.


Yeah...better get your tickets early for that one!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Vienna Philharmonic. Soloists and choruses of my choosing.
> 
> Mahler Symphony No. 8


Urgent update: The only date they have for me is May 19th, but I will be away, so it doesn't look like this concert will happen.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I would want to conduct a program of world premières only, and why not works commissioned by myself! 

*A very naughty concert overture *in uneven measures, a commission for our own *CoAG*!
- Royal Concertgebouw Orkest

*Concerto Grosso* in nine movements (each a variation on themes from Boulez "Le Marteau sans Maitre"), commission to *Peter Eötvös*
- Concertino from Ensemble intercontemporain & Royal Concertgebouw Orkest

- interval -

*Aftonsånger* (Evensong), random poems from Bengt Emil Johnson's collection of poems by the same name for Sprechgesang, Choir (seated in the audience) and Orchestra in two groups, commission to *Andrea Tarrodi*
- Anna Larsson, Alto; Swedish Chamber Choir & Royal Concertgebouw Orkest

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

ptr said:


> *A very naughty concert overture *in uneven measures, a commission for our own *CoAG*!
> - Royal Concertgebouw Orkest


How about calling it "Indecent Overtures"?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> How about calling it "Indecent Overtures"?


Only if I'm allowed to conduct it naturalisticly! :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Kind of a left field choice, but Brahms' 2nd Symphony with the NY Phil. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> How about this lengthy and exorbitant program? Four composers from four different nationalities, all 20th century music, most of it out of the standard repertoire.
> 
> Mahler - Ruckert-Lieder (1902) for mezzo-soprano and orchestra (~20 min)
> Stravinsky - Threni (1957) for soloists, choir, and orchestra (~30 min)
> ...


Nice, Ben! Now am I allowed to sneak in my red wine and drink in the hall while this is going on? I could mellow out to this.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> How about calling it "Indecent Overtures"?


Here you go for this:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

QuietGuy said:


> An all Barber program (Boston Symphony, New England Conservatory Chorus)
> 
> Overture to The School for Scandal
> Symphony 1
> ...


A Cutting Edge Barber program!!!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Beethoven's Ninth, with the London Philharmonic
Soloists auditioned from all over the world.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Ooh, hang on, we can perform more than one work?
Yay!

First, the Beethoven as stated above
_Interval_
Something of my own composition
Mozart's 40th
Penderecki, _Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima_
_Interval again_
Schnittke, Viola Concerto (auditioned soloist)
Another of my own compositions

That would be _so_ much fun.


----------



## Classicalophile (Mar 15, 2015)

I think I'll go with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra with a romantic era piece selection

Dvorak Symphony 8
Sibelius Skogsraet 
Intermission
Smetana Ma Vlast
Tchaikovsky Fransesca da Rimini


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

A lengthy Concert of Concertos for instruments making up a Piano Quartet, with the Scottish Chamber Orchestra...

Beethoven Fifth *Piano *Concerto - With Barenboim (if previous musicians are an option then Serkin)
Tchaikovsky *Violin* Concerto - Perlman

Intermission

Hoffmeister *Viola *Concerto - (not sure on soloist. I'd have to research a little more)
Dvorak *Cello *Concerto - Yo-Yo Ma


----------

